# Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE



## VWGT (29. April 2017)

*Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

Hallo ich habe ein Sharkoon QB ONE mit folgenden Komponenten:

I7 6700k @ Alpenföhn Atlas

MSI Z170i

EVGA GTX1070FTW

Corsair SF450

jetzt meine Frage ich habe nur die 2 CPU Lüfter im moment laufen. Bei geöggneter Seitenwand komme ich damit bei Prime auf 70° CPU Temp sobald ich es aber schließe geht es hoch auf ca 84°.

Meine Überlegung war jez an der Rückseite einen 80mm Lüfter anzubringen.

Zusätzlich ist am Seitenteil also vor SSD undCPU Kühler die möglichkeit für 2 120mm Lüfter.

Denkt ihr es macht Sinn da 2 Scythe Slip Stream Slim 800 anzubringen?

Und wenn ja reinblasend oder rausblasend?

Habe mal paar Bilder angehangen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobse2056 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

Du hast 3 Möglichkeiten  :
1. An der Rückseite einen 80 mm Lüfter rausblasend  sollte schon enorm helfen ist aber noch weit entfernt vom Optimum.

2. Wenn das nicht reicht, noch 2 120mm lüfter reinblassend im Deckel,bzw im Seitenteil und den 80mm Lüfter an der Rückwand der absaugt

oder Drittens...  du lässt den den 80mm Lüfter  an Rückseite reinblasen auf den CPU Kühler, drehst die beiden Lüfter auf dem CPU Kühler um damit sie aus Richtung Gehäuserückwand ansaugen und lässt 2 120mm Lüfter im Seitenteil bzw Deckel Die Luft absaugen.


Ich würde zu Möglichkeit 3 Tendieren, da ein 80 mm Lüfter mit der Abwärme von CPU und GPU überfordert sein könnte


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

Interessant wäre die maximalen Temperaturen bei normaler Last (zB. Spiele)  und nicht bei Prime.


----------



## VWGT (29. April 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

werde ich einmal auslesen. 

Es geht auch generell darum da ja die Backplate der Karte auch Wärme abgibt ob es sinnvoll ist mit den 2 Seitenlüftern diese Wärme rauszusaugen oder auf die Backplate zu blasen um zu kühlen ( und auch Mainboard Komponenten.

Vllt muss auch dann der CPU Lüfter weniger drehen was auch die Lautstärke noch reduzieren würde

Das mit Möglichkeit 3 habe ich noch garnicht betrachtet wäre wirklich einen Versuch Wert. Würden 2 Slip Stream Slim mit 800RPM reichen. Oder gäbe es eine Alternative? 

Der Lüfter über der SSD würde auch in 25mm breite gehen. (über der CPu auch aber dann wäre kaum noch Luft zwischen Kühler und Lüfter)


----------



## tobse2056 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

Mit dem einblasenden Lüfter am Heck hast du auch den Vorteil das Kühlere Luft auf den CPU Kühler bekommst und nicht die erwärmte Luft von der Grafikkarte.
 2x 120mm müssten  reichen, ziemlich sicher sollten auch ~350rpm reichen... momentan hast du gar keinen Airflow im Gehäuse und  bisher ist nichts gestorben wobei aber auch noch kein Sommer ist.
Wenn du die Lüfter im Deckel/Seitenteil ausblassend montierst  kannst du auch die Staubfilter entfernen.ggf noch nen Staubfilter am Heck einplanen.

Auf Idee mit dem Luftstorm umzudrehen kam ich aber auch nur weil ich lange überlegt habe wie ich am besten meine CPU leise  im Fractal Design Core 500 gekühlt bekomme werde, da es hinten auch einen Lüfter hat und auch 2 Einbauplätze für 120/140m im Deckel.

Leider konnte ich das Projekt noch durch führen aus Mangel an AM4 ITX boards


----------



## VWGT (30. April 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

ok werde ich so machen ich habe übrigens in witcher 3  auf dem dell u3415w bei 3440x1440 und details auf maximum gestern mal ne stunde gespielt graka wurde 75° warm mit Seitenteil ab. 

Lautstärke war nur ein leichtes rauschen.

Wollte eigentlich gegen ein Ncase irgendwann tauschen aber gefällt mir so ganz gut


----------



## Weihnachtsfan (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

Tja durch diesen Beitrag musste ich mich doch mal registrieren.... .
Ein ganz nettes hallo in das ganze Forum.

Auch ich sitze hier seid kurzem neben einem Sharkoon QB One, nicht so modern ausgestattet, aber doch vielleicht ähnlich.
Ich hatte Jahre keinen ITX Kontakt mehr, dann kam der Entschluss ich besorg mir solch ITX Kiste.
Also wurde der PC geschlachtet und die Teile wurden teils in den Sharkoon QB One integriert.
Was mir Sorgen machte, war der Kühler also versuchte ich einen von beQuiet der auch wirklich sehr leise war aber ich war warum auch immer nicht zufrieden!
Also bestellte ich mir den Scythe Scior-1000 und setzte diesen ein, ok im Idle ist er ca. 3 Grad kühler unter Last nicht aber dafür ist er lauter! 
Doch ich da ich ein Freund von Downblower Kühlern bin (ich glaube die nennt man so) bin ich doch schon zufriedener.
Zu Eurer Anmerkung der Deckenlüfter ja bitte zwei einsetzen unter 5 Volt laufen lassen reicht locker und hinten einen kleinen 80er raus blasen lassen, zumindest ist dies meine Konfiguration.
Ob das jetzt das non plus Ultra ist? Keine Ahnung aber ich finde es besser als wenn die 120er saugen!
Und hören tut man sie selbst mir Hörhilfe nicht.

Habe mal ein paar Bilder eingefügt, wenns klappt.

a was gibt es bei mir zur hitzigen Hardware zu sagen?
CPU i5 4590 , 8GB Ram, 2 SSHD, auf einem MSI Board und den Rest sieht man ja.

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## cube44 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

Also ich habe das Sharkoon Shark Zone C10 welches glaube ich baugleich ist mit dem QB ONE,
habe mir auch mal überlegt wie ich das ganze vernünftig kühlen kann ohne das es zu laut wird.

Nach einigem hin und her habe ich dann einfach eine Wasserkühlung genommen (geschlossenes System) von Corsair und einen 80mm Lüfter an der Rückseite,
der nach außen Pustet.
Das Ergebniss ist leise und sehr gut gekühlt, Temps unter Last sind Top.
Der Wasserkühler ist oben am Gehäusedeckel fest von daher nicht auf den Fotos zu sehen, Sprich Deckel auf Kühler ab. (nicht ganz perfekt)

System:

Gehäuse: Shark Zone C10
Prozessor: Intel Core i3 8350k @4,8Ghz
Grafik: Msi GTX 1080 Gaming +
RAM: G.Skill RipJaw V DDR4-3200
Netzteil: Enermax Revoltion SFX 650
Board: AsRock z370 miniITX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geeky26 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

Auch ich habe mir hier extra einen Account gemacht wegen dieses Gehäuses.

Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag herumgetüfftelt, um ein relativ leises System mit einigermaßen niedrigen Temperaturen zu bekommen.
Meine Y-Kabel und Noctua 6er und 7er Widerstände haben da geholfen.

Daten
- Asus H81I-Plus
- Intel Core i5 4590
- 2x 8 GB RAM
- Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB von Zotac
- Corsair SF450

Lüfter
das ist etwas schwer zu erklären, da ich den Deckel rumgedreht habe und das ganze Ding nun auf dem Kopf steht... aber vielleicht klappts ja so:
- meine Grafikkarte ist nun oben statt unten und bekommt hoffentlich Frischluft
- dementsprechend habe ich nun an der rechten Seite das was normalerweise "oben" ist. Dort sind 2x 120mm Alpenföhn verbaut. Welche weiß ich nicht mehr. Der über CPU bläst rein. Der andere über den Festplatten raus. Werden aber eh bald ausgetauscht, da sie beginnen ein wenig klackern
- mein Netzteil ist mit dem Lüfter nach draußen ausgerichtet
- hinten habe ich einen 80mm noctua installiert der Luft  rauszieht

Meine beiden 2,5" Festplatten habe ich mit Kabelbindern zusammen-gepappt. Zwischen den Festplatten ist ein weicher Schaumstoff


Temperaturen aktuell während ich hier am schreiben bin.

- CPU-Package rund 44 Grad C. (ist das zuviel für ein solch kleines ITX-System?)
- GPU rund 49 Grad C (das war vorher *glaube ich* weniger mit meinem alten Gehäuse. Aber da hatte ich unter der GPU auch einen 140mm Slim-Lüfter mit circa 600 RPM) (Info: Gehäuse ist gedreht und GPU sitzt "oben")
- SSD und HDD jeweils 33 Grad C
- PCH Diode 49 Grad C

- CPU-FAN RPM 650 RPM
- Chassis-Fan RPM 470 RPM

Zum Einsatz kommen Widerstände von Noctua. Im BIOS ist Silent eingestellt.


Gerade gegengeprüft.
Der Zweit-PC mit selber Hardware aber altem ITX-Gehäuse

- CPU-Package rund 40-44 (quasi gleich)
- GPU rund 40
- SSD und HDD jeweils 33 Grad C (quasi gleich)
- PCH Diode 45 Grad C

- CPU-FAN RPM auch rund650 RPM
- Chassis-Fan RPM 1100-1300 RPM (großer Unterschied der beiden PCs)


Kann es sein, dass sich die Grafikkarte wegen dem Kamineffekt nun mehr erhitzt als vorher?
Was kann hier Abhilfe schaffen? Lüfter rumdrehen? Gehäuse umdrehen? Staubfilter vom QB One entfernen? Widerstände durch niedrig-ohmigere ersetzen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*20 Minuten Prime 95* ergibt im neuen System mit dem Sharkoon QB one:
- CPU-Throttling laut Aida 0%.
- CPU-Auslastung natürlich 100% auf allen Kernen
- "CPU" = 54 Grad
- Core 1-4 = 74-86 Grad (schwankt)
- CPU-Packe 87 Grad

- CPU-Lüfter ~1150 RPM
- Chassis-Lüfter ~535 RPM

Grund zur Sorge?

Ich habe das hier aus einem anderen Thread von 2015 mal kopiert.



tollertoni schrieb:


> Ja der 240er geht schon rein. Aber eben ohne Laufwerk. Außer der machst ihn außen drauf.
> Bei mir blasen alle Lüfter nach außen. Damit bleibt die CPU beim Spielen oder auch unter Vollast bei ca. 65°C und die beiden Lüfter drehen mit 1400 U/min noch recht leise. Ich empfehle Dir den Alpenföhn WingBoost 2. Die haben ein Y-Kabel. Damit kannst Du 2 Lüfter über einen 4-Pin am Mainboard gleichzeitig regeln.
> Ein SFX Netzteil würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen. Die sind zu Laut. Das CS550M ist super leise und passt ja ohne Probleme rein.


Ich bin am überlegen von meinem Noctua Top-Down-Blower wegzugehen und eine AiO zu kaufen. Ich dachte hier an die Corsair H75. Pasdst die in das QB One? => Gesamt: Breite: 120 mm x Höhe: 152 mm x Tiefe: 75 mm

Im QBX hatte ich verzweifelt versucht eine AiO zu installieren. Quasi unmöglich, obwohl Cougar groß damit wirbt.
Oben im Deckel braucht man gar nicht erst dran denken eine 120er oder 240er einzubauen. Mit einem MSI-Mainboard wo der Sockel sehr weit unten ist, könnte es vielleicht klappen. Aber das Board ist grässlich vom Layout.


----------



## tobse2056 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

Ich hatte ein ähnlich Problem mit einer Grafikkarte in einen Fractal Design Core 500 Gehäuse,ist im prinzip das selbe Lüftungskonzept.

Sobald 2x 120 oder 140mm Lüfter in das Gehäuse eingeblasen haben und nur einer raus , gingen die GPU Temperaturen extrem in Höhe.
Die Grafikkarte hatte überhaupt keine Luft über das Seitenteil mehr eingesaugt da durch die Beiden einblasenden Lüfter bereits ein Positver Druck im Gehäuse war.

Die besten Temperaturen hatte ich als ich alle Lüfter ausblasen lies, wodurch  die ganze Luft nur noch auf Seite der Grafikkarte hereinströmen konnte. 

Versuch mal  entweder alle Lüfter ausblasen zu lassen oder beide 120mm raus und den 80mm  Lüfter rein.
Lüfter drehen dauert ja nur ein paar Minuten.


----------



## Geeky26 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*



> Versuch mal entweder alle Lüfter ausblasen zu lassen oder beide 120mm raus und den 80mm Lüfter rein.


Ich baue morgen meine neue Corsair H75 120mm ein mit einem Noctua F12 drauf, der Luft rausbläßt.

Soll ich den anderen 120er, der über den Festplatten ist, dann auch rausblasen lassen? Den 80mm wird es mit der H75 dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr geben, da der Platz blockiert sein könnte.


----------



## tobse2056 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

Da die Grafikkarte direkt an der Gehäusewand sitzt saugt sie  Luft von Aussen an, also  wie 2 Gehäuselüfter. Wenn du die H75 und den 120mm ausblassend montierst hast du quasi 2 Lüfter  rein und 2 raus .

Ist aber mehr ein Bauchgefühl, bei kleinen Gehäusen muss man etwas experimentieren bis es passt .


----------



## Geeky26 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

Angenommen ich kann den 80mm nicht montieren, zu was wird denn eher geraten? Den zusätzlichen 120mm den ich noch habe rausblasen lassen oder reinziehen lassen?


----------



## TohruLP (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

Ich würde den 120er rausblasen lassen. Theoretisch könntest du den 80er auch von außen befestigen. Du bräuchtest dann nur ein kleines Loch, damit du das Kabel nach innen führen kannst.


----------



## Geeky26 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Lüftungskonzept ITX Sharkoon QB ONE*

Ok also

Grafikkarte => rein
120mm AiO WaKü => raus
120mm Alpenföhn => raus


----------

